# Waterfowl dog?



## Snowdawg (Nov 17, 2016)

We are looking for ideas for a duck dog.  Ideal would be a minimum shedding, smaller breed.  Have always had labs, but want something smaller that can still retrieve from the boat and the canoe.


----------



## bassculler (Nov 17, 2016)

boykin. But, they shed as bad as a lab.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Nov 19, 2016)

Gsp


----------



## Lick Skillet (Nov 20, 2016)

Weimeriner. They are wonderful all around hunters and companions. Duck, dove, quail or tracking. They like to be spoiled though. I generally prefer the females over males too. Strong drive with enough sense to listen. The males tend to be a little more hard headed and hyper. Molly, the Weim in my avatar, was one of the greatest.....and is missed dearly...no other dog has even come close in replacing her.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 10, 2016)

Black Lab


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 10, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Black Lab



I understand you wanting a smaller dog but think about it There's a reason the lab is by far the most popular retriever


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 11, 2016)

Chessys are to mean, goldens shed to much and can be a tangeled mess. Flatcoats are for the most part show dogs. Bird dogs to include versatile breeds just freeze to death and aren't trained the same way a retreiver is. Boykins are retreiveing cocker spaniels. The Breed that has produced more field  champions to include NFC , NAFC  and titled hunting dogs and are great bomb dogs , seeing eye dogs and just the all around pet is what?
The Labrador Retriever. Say it ain't so.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 11, 2016)

As far as tracking the lab does that to.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 13, 2016)

you can find smaller labs in the 55-60lb range. the black male i sold at just over 18mo weighted 56lbs.


----------



## ErikD (Dec 21, 2016)

Labs have been bred to be bigger.  I wanted one a bit smaller and mine is only 48lbs and she's almost two.  They are out there.


----------

